# Milan: 100 milioni a disposizione per il mercato di Montellla.



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)

La Stampa oggi in edicola è sicura. Il Milan, per questa sessione di mercato, stanzierà 100 milioni di euro per il calciomercato. Ancora non è chiaro se sarà Fininvest a tirare fuori la cifra ma i cinesi, a settembre, dopo il closing, copriranno tutte le spese e tutti i debiti accumulati durante il mercato estivo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Giugno 2016)

100 milioni per i soli cartellini giusto?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Stampa oggi in edicola è sicura. Il Milan, per questa sessione di mercato, stanzierà 100 milioni di euro per il calciomercato. Ancora non è chiaro se sarà Fininvest a tirare fuori la cifra ma i cinesi, a settembre, dopo il closing, copriranno tutte le spese e tutti i debiti accumulati durante il mercato estivo.



Ok, vado un attimo in bagno


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Con grosse penali si può fare tutto...io son sicuro che sarà un bel mercato.Veniamo da 3 stagioni fallimentari è evidente che ci vuole una scossa per ripartire bene..


----------



## gabuz (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Stampa oggi in edicola è sicura. Il Milan, per questa sessione di mercato, stanzierà 100 milioni di euro per il calciomercato. Ancora non è chiaro se sarà Fininvest a tirare fuori la cifra ma i cinesi, a settembre, dopo il closing, copriranno tutte le spese e tutti i debiti accumulati durante il mercato estivo.



Non vorrei passare per quello che non si accontenta, ma se dobbiamo competere con le grandi europee è un po' pochino. Soprattutto considerando la NON base da cui partiamo.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2016)

Se spesi in maniera intelligente (non da Galliani quindi) andrebbero benissimo.


----------



## pablog1585 (29 Giugno 2016)

Senza contare gli esuberi Alex Mexes Balotelli Menez elsha Lopez


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2016)

Con Galliani equivalgono a molto meno. Speriamo che agisca su indicazioni di Montella.


----------



## Coripra (29 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non vorrei passare per quello che non si accontenta, ma se dobbiamo competere con le grandi europee è un po' pochino. Soprattutto considerando la NON base da cui partiamo.



Non pretendiamo di fare mirabilie da subito: bisogna partire ricostruendo proprio la base.
Quest'anno non faremo sfracelli, quasi sicuro (i miracoli a volte avvengono però...)
L'importante è spenderli bene (centrocampo in primis)


----------



## Jaqen (29 Giugno 2016)

30 Bacca
20 Bertolacci
25 Romagnoli
8 Rodrigo Ely
8 Adriano
91 milioni totali


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Stampa oggi in edicola è sicura. Il Milan, per questa sessione di mercato, stanzierà 100 milioni di euro per il calciomercato. Ancora non è chiaro se sarà Fininvest a tirare fuori la cifra ma i cinesi, a settembre, dopo il closing, copriranno tutte le spese e tutti i debiti accumulati durante il mercato estivo.



Lo scrivo qua, ma l'avrei voluto scrivere ogni volta che uscivano notizie su fantomatici budget prestabiliti per il mercato... 
Per quella che la mia idea pubblicizzare e sventolare qua e la che si spenderà X milioni è la più grande e colossale cavolata che si può commettere!!! E' lo stesso principio di quando prendi 80 milioni da un giocatore senza avere già in tasta il sostituto. Ovunque andrai a bussare ti chiederanno cifre più alte perchè sanno che hai la grana!!! Mica son tutti fessi come Galliani.
Inoltre è un'arma a doppio taglio anche verso i tifosi... magari all'inizio ci gasiamo, ma se spendono 10 milioni di meno di quelli sparacchiati all'inizio, partono le crisi isteriche


----------



## Coripra (29 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 30 Bacca
> 20 Bertolacci
> 25 Romagnoli
> 8 Rodrigo Ely
> ...



eh sì, metà buttati via


----------



## pablog1585 (29 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non vorrei passare per quello che non si accontenta, ma se dobbiamo competere con le grandi europee è un po' pochino. Soprattutto considerando la NON base da cui partiamo.



Quest'anno dobbiamo competere con Napoli Inter e Roma x un posto in Cl... 

X la cronaca 100 milioni è quanto spese il Psg nel suo primo mercato estivo... 

Da noi i cinesi tra l'altro dovrebbero tirar fuori i veri soldi solo da Gennaio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non vorrei passare per quello che non si accontenta, ma *se dobbiamo competere con le grandi europee è un po' pochino*. Soprattutto considerando la NON base da cui partiamo.



Ma quali grandi europee dobbiamo affrontare (a parte quelle delle tourné estive)? L'anno prossimo abbiamo solo Serie A e coppa Italia, 100 milioni per gettare le basi da completare l'anno prossimo vanno bene, soprattutto se trattenessimo anche Bacca (Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Bacca sono già una minuscola base di partenza)


Comunque 100 milioni per il mercato estivo, se spesi bene, sono tanta roba..ci prendi almeno 2 giocatori importanti (urgono regista e trequartista) e con alcune cessioni puoi riorganizzare il resto della rosa *che ricordiamolo va ridotta anche nel numero di giocatori*


----------



## Milo (29 Giugno 2016)

Pjaca
Soriano
Witsel
Benatia 

Tenersi bacca e puntiamo il terzo posto


----------



## pablog1585 (29 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 30 Bacca
> 20 Bertolacci
> 25 Romagnoli
> 8 Rodrigo Ely
> ...



Quest'anno servono un centrale forte tipo Benatia 25 milioni un forte regista tipo Paredes 20 milioni un attaccante ala tipo Pjaca 20 milioni e un altro cc da affiancare a Paredes e Jack...


----------



## pablog1585 (29 Giugno 2016)

Es: Donnar

De sciglio Romagnoli Benatia Vangioni

paredes

Bonaventura Valero

Pjaca Vasquez

Bacca


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Pjaca
> Soriano
> Witsel
> Benatia
> ...



Paredes al posto di Soriano


----------



## sballotello (29 Giugno 2016)

almeno due centrocampisti di qualità , non ljaic per dire..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Giugno 2016)

Vi dico io ragazzi come andrà a finire:

20 Vazquez
20 Pavoletti
10 Soriano


----------



## pablog1585 (29 Giugno 2016)

montella x il suo gioco vuole un regista con i piedi buoni.... montolivo kucka e mauri possono fare le riserve


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

100 milioni equivalgono a 5 colpi da 20 milioni.

Se messi in mano ad un DS bravo ti fa una rosa da terzo posto considerando che qualcuno di buono lo abbiamo già.

Pjaca 20
Benatia 20
Bernardo Silva 20
Biglia 20
Wijnaldum 20


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2016)

Il problema non sono i soldi purtroppo...ma chi decide dove e su chi spenderli...lo scorso anno sono stati investiti 96 milioni...e Bacca a parte, Romagnoli in parte...dove altro sono finiti????

E per fortuna che Kucka (pagato 3 milioni) si è reso conto di essere ancora un giocatore...


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vi dico io ragazzi come andrà a finire:
> 
> 20 Vazquez
> 20 Pavoletti
> 10 Soriano



Probabile, purtroppo.


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile, purtroppo.



Dai su...prenditi un ansiolitico...e cerca di vivermi un momento di ottimismo!

Almeno qualche giorno possiamo pure provare a sognare un pochettino più in grande...poi se c'hai ragione tu...

Come ho già scritto almeno noi iniziamo a uscire dalla mediocrità nei sogni...poi magari anche il Milan uscirà dalla mediocrità in società e sul campo


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2016)

Quest'anno si devono mettere le basi attorno a cui poi costruire il Milan del futuro che dovrà giocare in Europa

Servono un centrale degno di questo nome e almeno uno tra regista e trequartista di alto livello (non Vasquez per intenderci che mi va bene solo se arrivasse un regista top)
Davanti se tenessimo Bacca e Niang non farei chissà quali operazioni se li cediamo il reparto va rifatto del tutto però non sprechiamo soldi per il pavoletti di turno please..


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2016)

Abbiamo 100 mln di euro e trattiamo Pavoletti? Robe da matti.


----------



## Andre96 (29 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non vorrei passare per quello che non si accontenta, ma se dobbiamo competere con le grandi europee è un po' pochino. Soprattutto considerando la NON base da cui partiamo.



Secondo me il ragionamento di base, al momento, è sbagliato. Competere con le grandi europee? L'importante per quest'anno è competere con le "grandi" d'Italia poi se tutto va bene l'anno prossimo penseremo alle grandi europee e vedremo quali saranno le cifre


----------



## Marco23 (29 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Pjaca
> Soriano
> Witsel
> Benatia
> ...



Soriano e witsel


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il ragionamento di base, al momento, è sbagliato. Competere con le grandi europee? L'importante per quest'anno è competere con le "grandi" d'Italia poi se tutto va bene l'anno prossimo penseremo alle grandi europee e vedremo quali saranno le cifre



Esatto!
Per fare questo abbiamo bisogno di un centrale difensivo di livello (sperando che tenga tutto il campionato), di un regista vero e, se come sembra si giocherà con il 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1, di 1/2 esterni d'attacco importanti.
Secondo me tenendo in rosa Bacca e Niang, cui si aggiunge Lapadula, "basterebbe" prendere Pjaca e Ilicic (diciamo 40 milioni?)
Benatia 20/25 e Biglia 25/30. 

Con le cessioni di Menez, Poli, Calabria in prestito magari oneroso, Matri e Honda ci ricavi altri soldini per qualche operazione di contorno. 

Ripeto:
Donnarumma
Abate/De Sciglio - Benatia - Romagnoli - Vangioni/Antonelli
Kucka - Biglia - Bonaventura
Ilicic - Bacca - Pjaca

A me schifo non farebbe...e buonanotte all'ItalMilan


----------



## Giangy (29 Giugno 2016)

Potrebbe anche andare bene 100 milioni per il mercato estivo, ma solo se a Gennaio 2017 vedremo il vero mercato cinese. Spero quest'estate non sia acquistata gente a caso, come Soriano, Pavoloso, Immobile, Ljajic, mi andrebbe bene anche l'uscità di uno trà Bacca, Luiz Adriano, e Niang, ma secondo me due dei tre è giusto che rimane. Queste sono le cessioni che vorrei subito:

Agazzi
Gabriel
Calabria (solo in prestito)
Zapata (sarà la volta buona a Gennaio 2017 per una cessione?)
Paletta
Locatelli (solo in prestito)
Josè Mauri
Montolivo (sarà possibile magari in futuro?)
Bertolacci
Menez
Matri


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Benatia 20
Paredes 15
Wijnaldum 20 (o Zielinski 15)
Pjaca 20
Bernardeschi/Ilicic 20/25

Poi vendi Bacca, inadatto al 4-3-3, prendi Milik e prendi le riserve nei ruoli scoperti (secondo portiere, difensore centrale) vendendo i cessi e le teste calde, risparmiando sull'ingaggio e, volendo, per prendere un bel terzino


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

Bella stupidata spifferare da subito il presunto budget... ora ogni giocatore su cui posiamo gli occhi vale il doppio di ieri


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente ieri si parlava di 150, oggi 100, domani sarà 120... Dunque in realtà non si sa nulla del reale budget disponibile


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ieri si parlava di 150, oggi 100, domani sarà 120... Dunque in realtà non si sa nulla del reale budget disponibile



Ecco...contando poi che secondo la teoria del mercato low cost avremo si e no 40-50 mln + cessioni...meglio andarci cauti


----------



## Edric (29 Giugno 2016)

La cosa migliore sarebbe, con il budget disponibile, puntare a un mix, fra giovani di prospettiva e giocatori già pronti, *meglio se di provenienza estera * (perché son pochi i giocatori in Italia che si muovono, fra quelli che potrebbero essere veramente utili) e tutti di qualità medio-alta .

Pavoletti, Ljacic, Soriano son tutti nomi rimasticati e che, soprattuto, *NON ci servono* quindi no grazie, passiamo a idee nuove ora e, se non ne abbiamo, facciamoci consigliare da menti più fresche e aperte a nuove prospettive magari.


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche andare bene 100 milioni per il mercato estivo, ma solo se a Gennaio 2017 vedremo il vero mercato cinese. Spero quest'estate non sia acquistata gente a caso, come Soriano, Pavoloso, Immobile, Ljajic, mi andrebbe bene anche l'uscità di uno trà Bacca, Luiz Adriano, e Niang, ma secondo me due dei tre è giusto che rimane. Queste sono le cessioni che vorrei subito:
> 
> Agazzi
> Gabriel
> ...



Impossibile che sia Zapata sia Paletta vadano via. Spero che se ne vada il primo per far posto a una prima riserva giovane e talentuosa (ma temo che rimangano entrambi).

Bertolacci non se ne va per il semplice fatto che non possiamo registrare minusvalenze.
Mortovivo non se lo prende nessuno per lo stipendio che ha (in più nessuno si sognerebbe di pagarne il cartellino).
Aggiungi alla lista Diego Lopez, Honda (se rimane Niang) e Luiz (se giochiamo col 4-3-3)


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco...contando poi che secondo la teoria del mercato low cost avremo si e no 40-50 mln + cessioni...meglio andarci cauti



Che poi sono 40-50 stipendi inclusi. In pratica andremo avanti con le cessioni a quel punto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2016)

100 milioni? 20 Benatia, 20 Badelj, 20 Paredes, 5/10 Praet, 20 Pjaca e ti avanza pure qualcosa.
Vediamo se costruiscono una squadra *seria* o fanno buttare 50 milioni al condor tra Pavosterco, Vazcess e gatto Soriano.
Con 100 milioni si costruisce tranquillamente una squadra da terzo posto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2016)

Beh, a sentire le voci, ci sarebbero anche un centinaio di milioni delle cessioni:

El Sharawy 13
Bacca 30
Adriano 12
Matri 1 (  )
Niang. 18
Honda 8
Poli 5
Diego lopez 5
...

In sostanza circa 200 milioni per completare la squadra, e tornare a competere in campionato, non é tanta roba, é tantissima roba.
Puoi andare su 10 giocatori e pagarli 20 milioni l'uno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me il mercato cessioni sarà rivolto a liberarsi degli ingaggi più pesanti che non soddisfano i cinesi in vista della prossima stagione.

Sul mercato si punteranno giocatori giovani e tecnici e magari un grande colpo dei cinesi per presentarsialla piazza (a centrocampo presumibilmente)

un paio di Difensori centrali, 3 centrocampisti centrali, 1-2 esterni e 1 punta se parte bacca.
Con le cessioni si puo tranquillamente stare in budget pagando una ventina di milioni a titolare (1 DC, 2 CC e 1-2 esterni) e 5-10 per ogni riserva.
Ovviamente la maggior parte giovani e tutti funzionali al progetto.
Un po come fece la roma la prima estate americana: giovani di qualità non ancora affermatisi, come Strootman, Pjanic, Benatia, Marquinhos, Nainggolan... dove devo firmare?


----------



## Victorss (29 Giugno 2016)

Pijaca 20
De Vrij 15
Kovacic prestito
Paredes 20
Lukaku 20+bacca

Donnarumma
Abate de vrij Roma desciglio
Paredes
Kovacic kucka
Pijaca. Lukaku bonaventura


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2016)

* Pellegatti: 'Montella vuole un centrocampo tecnico che sappia gestire il pallone. Milan forte sul croato Marco Piazza (Pjaca, ndr) anche in virtù dei rapporti con il procuratore. Vazquez è la sua alternativa. Bacca e Adriano dovrebbero restare. Per De Sciglio verranno ascoltate offerte'. *


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Giugno 2016)

La squadra è quasi totalmente da stravolgere. 100 milioni non sono pochi ma non sono nemmeno tantissimi , terrei gli esterni di difesa che sono da cambiare ma abbiamo problemi ben più gravi e il budget non è infinito.

1 centrale di livello internazionale
2 centrocampisti dai piedi buoni , giovani e potenzialmente fuoriclasse
3 esterno di attacco che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità numerica (voglia Pjaca assolutamente)
4 se dovesse partire Bacca una punta di discreto livello (Milik?)

Sono praticamente 4-5 acquisti da fare per forza di base e con 100 milioni ai voglia di divertirti.

Vanno sostituiti Menez , Luiz Adriano , Honda che hanno ingaggi faraonici e piede in campo non dovrebbero mai metterlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Pellegatti: 'Montella vuole un centrocampo tecnico che sappia gestire il pallone. Milan forte sul croato Marco Piazza (Pjaca, ndr) anche in virtù dei rapporti con il procuratore. Vazquez è la sua alternativa. Bacca e Adriano dovrebbero restare. Per De Sciglio verranno ascoltate offerte'. *


Centrocampo tecnico! Centrocampo tecnico! *Centrocampo tecnico*! Bertolacci-Montolivo-Kucka NON è un centrocampo tecnico. Gancikoff, salvaci tu


----------



## gabuz (29 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vi dico io ragazzi come andrà a finire:
> 
> 20 Vazquez
> 20 Pavoletti
> 10 Soriano



10 Lapadula e abbiamo già ciucciato il 60%


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con Galliani equivalgono a molto meno. Speriamo che *agisca su indicazioni di Montella*.




è finita ancor prima di cominciare allora


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2016)

20 pavoletti 15 soriano 15 giaccherini 20 vazquez + altri 30 per altri 2 cessi, è scritto. Il mercato lo fa Adriano Galliani.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è finita ancor prima di cominciare allora



Eh, il male minore, diciamo.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Giugno 2016)

Pavoletti 25
Vazquez 20
Lapadula 10
Immobile 15
Soriano 15
Ranocchia 5
Ljajic 10
Totale 100 milioni


----------



## prebozzio (29 Giugno 2016)

Paredes, Badelj, Blind, Bazoer, Tielemans, Max Meyer, Wijnaldum: prendiamone due o tre di questi.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2016)

Pavoletti 18
Vazquez 22
Soriano 15

Siamo già a 55

Eventualmente Pjaca 20 e siamo a 75
Restano giusto i soldi per Mammana e Paredes

E la squadra è da 5°/6° posto, non di più...


----------



## prebozzio (29 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pavoletti 18
> Vazquez 22
> Soriano 15
> 
> ...


Pavoletti dubito che arrivi, come dicevo in un altro post non credo proprio alla doppia scommessa e non mi sembra neanche un tipo di attaccante che piace a Montella.
Vazquez e Soriano per 25-30 complessivi io li prenderei.


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

Tutti abbiamo i nostri nomi ma quello sempre presente è Benatia.
Diciamo che un colpo di quel livello è essenziale per far capire che si fa sul serio. Poi Paredes o Zielinski poco importa ma Benatia sarebbe la pietra su cui rifondare.
Peccato il suo nome non sia mai uscito..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pavoletti 18
> Vazquez 22
> Soriano 15
> 
> ...



Ma magari! Direi che l'anno prossimo obbiettivo 5° posto
2018 obbiettivo prime 3
2019 si lotta per lo scudetto e si cerca di passare girone in champions
2020 si torna grandi

questo é un programma ragionevole, partiamo troppo indietro dobbiamo ricostruire con pazienza


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Tutti abbiamo i nostri nomi ma quello sempre presente è Benatia.
> Diciamo che un colpo di quel livello è essenziale per far capire che si fa sul serio. Poi Paredes o Zielinski poco importa ma Benatia sarebbe la pietra su cui rifondare.
> *Peccato il suo nome non sia mai uscito*..


Occhio che forse è un bene!


----------



## siioca (29 Giugno 2016)

Sia per il 433 che per il 4231 ci sarà da lavorare molto dato che non abbiamo ne centrocampisti di qualità ne attaccanti esterni ,gli unici che possono ricoprire quel ruolo in rosa sono solo Bonaventura e Niang.


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Tutti abbiamo i nostri nomi ma quello sempre presente è Benatia.
> Diciamo che un colpo di quel livello è essenziale per far capire che si fa sul serio. Poi Paredes o Zielinski poco importa ma Benatia sarebbe la pietra su cui rifondare.
> Peccato il suo nome non sia mai uscito..





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Occhio che forse è un bene!



Anticipato di poco...anche io credo che quest'anno meno se ne parli meglio è...


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Giugno 2016)

18 Scarsoletti
20 Somaro
15 Immobile
25 Vazquez
10 Ljajic

E il mercato è fatto.


----------



## kollaps (29 Giugno 2016)

Mammana 10
Vecino 15
Paredes 20
Zielinski 20 (oppure Kovacic)
Praet 10
Lamela 20
Jovetic 15

Donnarumma
Abate, Mammana, Romagnoli, Vangioni
Zielinski, Paredes, Vecino
Lamela, Jovetic, Praet

Con poco più di 100 milioni avremmo una squadra di super prospettiva, capacissima di arrivare al terzo posto.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2016)

ma sti 100 milioni da dove arrivano? io ero rimasto al discorso di campopiano del saldo negativo..(probabilmente anche molto limitato)....per non farmi illusioni sul mercato estivo resto con quell idea se poi le cose cambiano meglio!


----------



## DannySa (29 Giugno 2016)

Come prevedevo, 100 mln in questa situazione è il minimo indispensabile per non far crollare la baracca appena prima che venga rimodernata pesantemente.
Se investiti bene possono tornare utili per migliorare la squadra, fate conto che 100 mln in Italia non li sgancia nessuno a meno che non si abbia la certezza che i soldi vengano recuperati in buona parte dalle cessioni, è questo che a lungo andare fa la differenza ed è questo che stava per venire a mancare in questo periodo, cioè la ferma convinzione che Lapadula se lo vuoi lo pigli senza cedere El Shaarawy e Bacca non è in vendita per finanziarsi un paio di acquisti scrausi.
Che i soldi li metta Fininvest o i cinesi non cambia molto, anzi, se li mette Fininvest li vorrà recuperare quindi sa già di avere le garanzie necessarie per non rischiare di fare investimenti a perdere, se li mettono i cinesi beh tanto meglio, bisognerà capire chi sarà l'uomo mercato e soprattutto come verranno scelti gli obbiettivi di mercato, Montella sarà sicuramente interpellato sulla questione, i giocatori più importanti dovranno arrivare in tempi relativamente brevi, un po' come in guerra (toccata e fuga), si fanno un paio di colpi importanti (non telenovelizzati) e poi ritorna la quiete, senza star lì a fare trattative infinite per giocatori mediocri, ma soprattutto giocatori che sai già che falliranno per tutta una serie di motivi.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Giugno 2016)

Benatia 25
Paredes 15
Kovacic 20
Pjaca 17
Boufal 15
Tot 92

4-3-3
Donnarumma 
Abate Benatia Romagna Antonelli
Kovacic Paredes Bonaventura 
Pjaca Bacca Boufal


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Sarebbe da iniziare a mandare mail a ripetizione a Gancikoff con i nomi che ci piacciono ahahaha qualcuno ha il contatto??


----------



## Alberto (29 Giugno 2016)

Mammana 10
Benatia 25
Paredes 20
Tielemans 20-25
Pjaca 20

Donnarumma
Abate(De Sciglio) Benatia (Mammana) Romagnoli Vangioni (Antonelli)
Paredes Tielemans Kucka
Pjaca Bacca(Lapadula) Bonaventura

Per il primo anno potrebbe andare benissimo (considerando il livello della serie A), in più ci si ritroverebbe con dei giovani da cui ripartire l'anno dopo.


----------



## kollaps (29 Giugno 2016)

Montella predilige punte molto tecniche che sappiano fare gol, ma anche dialogare con i compagni..jovetic, pepito, quagliarella.
Bacca in quest'ottica è facilmente rimpiazzabile e per questo penso verrà ceduto. 
Penso ad uno scambio utile ad entrambi.. Jovetic-Luiz Adriano. 
All'Inter serve una punta di ricambio per Icardi, mentre Jovetic era uno dei pupilli di Montella e di cui l'Inter vuole disfarsi. 
Lapadula avrebbe molte chance data la fragilità del serbo... Poi LA non era molto vicino alla Cina quest'inverno?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Mammana 10
> Benatia 25
> Paredes 20
> Tielemans 20-25
> ...



Bravo!! Mi piace da morire!!


----------



## zlatan (29 Giugno 2016)

Boh ragazzi io dico magari fossero 100 milioni, certo non torneremmo a lottare per lo scudetto, ma con un buon mercato e 100 milioni in mano non solo allo sciagurato ma a qualcuno che lo affianca, una squadra per lottare per il terzo posto la fai.
E' che io dubito dei 100 milioni, bisogna vedere se ci sarà il preliminare con penale, perchè senza penale i soldi non saltano fuori, e bisognerà arrangiarsi con qualche cessione, ma non mi aspetto assolutamente questo.
I nomi che ho sentito mi fanno rabbrividire (Soriano Ljalic), ma confido sul fatto che quelli non sappiano nulla di nulla, e bisogna puntare per esempio su Benatia in difesa, e se gioca con il 4-2-3-1, un trequartista crack. Ci vorrebbe anche uno forte al posto di Montolivo, ma avendo rinnovato mi aspetto che in quella zona giochi il morto con Kucka. Suso e Jack ai lati, il trequartista forte e uno fra Bacca e un altro centravanti forte se invece vendono il colombiano. Io dico che con Benatia, un regista forte, un trequartista che potrebbe essere anche il bistrattato Vasquez ma non a 25 milioni o saponara, possiamo tornare a puntare al terzo posto.


----------



## DannySa (29 Giugno 2016)

Cosa molto importante, in attacco sarebbe quasi necessario acquistare il solo Pjaca (cifra abbordabilissima), bisogna evitare come la peste di spendere altri 35-40 mln per attaccanti, se ci sono 100 mln da spendere Bacca può e deve rimanere, inutile ricostruire il centrocampo quando magari hai speso 40 mln per un paio di attaccanti che vanno a sostituire altri attaccanti, non mi piace nemmeno l'idea di cedere Bacca per 25 mln e poi rispenderli per un altro attaccante che magari floppa clamorosamente.
Questi soldi più quelli che arriveranno da quelle 2-3 cessioni dovranno essere utilizzati per rinforzare in primis il centrocampo e poi, con un po' di testa, si lavora per un centrale difensivo (magari una scommessa e un giocatore d'esperienza in uscita da qualche club europeo).
Neanche a dirlo, si comprano prima quelli buoni e poi si costruisce attorno.
E non i Bertolacci che ti bloccano il mercato, 'sta cosa sarà stata detta 200000 volte la scorsa estate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Stampa oggi in edicola è sicura. Il Milan, per questa sessione di mercato, stanzierà 100 milioni di euro per il calciomercato. Ancora non è chiaro se sarà Fininvest a tirare fuori la cifra ma i cinesi, a settembre, dopo il closing, copriranno tutte le spese e tutti i debiti accumulati durante il mercato estivo.



Sinceramente?Non penso


Credo che saranno reinvestiti tutti i soldi incassati, senza attenzione al bilancio, di modo da avere liquidità.

Esempio 26 milioni da Bacca andrebbero tutti a bilancio non essendo plusvalenza ma penso che verranno reinvestiti

Bacca 30
Niang 16
Honda 3
Menez 1
Adriano 5

In sostanza saranno poco più di 50, calcolando come già spesi quelli di El Shaarawy.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2016)

Donnarumma
De Sciglio Benatia Romagnoli Antonelli
Witsel Bertolacci
Bonaventura Vazquez Pjaca
Bacca

E si arriva secondi in carrozza


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Mammana 10
> Benatia 25
> Paredes 20
> Tielemans 20-25
> ...



Magari, sarebbe un 
A formazione sicuramente da secondo terzo posto


----------



## Memories of the Time (29 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma i prezzi in base a cosa li fate, ai consigli del salumiere?
Tielemans 20 milioni, lol


----------



## Alberto (29 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Magari, sarebbe un
> A formazione sicuramente da secondo terzo posto



Per altro si avrebbe l'ossatura (di giovani) da mantenere anche nel prossimo mercato. A me piacerebbe una squadra del genere per diversi motivi:
1- squadra con molti giovani di prospettiva
2- per competere in campionato servono non solo i titolari ma anche buone riserve, e con una formazione del genere hai comunque 4 buoni centrali (Mammana, Romagnoli, Benatia e Zapata), a centrocampo oltre i giovani anche buone riserve (si intende per la serie A) come Montolivo, Poli e Bertolacci (che se non titolari nell'arco della stagione potrebbero essere utili)
3- avendo molti giovani forti, gli ipotetici 100 mln annui da investire servirebbero per puntellare la squadra, potendo permettere di acquistare 2 giocatori l'anno da 40-50 mln o 3 da 30-35 mln (prospettiva questa indispensabile quando si tornerà in CL).
Insomma una squadra di giovani forti a cui aggiungere in futuro alcuni top player l'anno e con una programmazione alle spalle essenziale.


----------



## Alberto (29 Giugno 2016)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma i prezzi in base a cosa li fate, ai consigli del salumiere?
> Tielemans 20 milioni, lol
> 
> Ho cercato di fare una media... è vero Tielemans potrebbe costare di più (mettiamo 30) ma è anche vero che magari Paredes lo paghi 15 e non 20 e poi ci sarebbero i mln derivanti dagli esuberi (L Adriano, Menez ecc...).


----------



## malos (29 Giugno 2016)

A me basterebbe che comprassero un dico un centrocampista forte non chiedo tanto. In sostanza preferirei fare il contrario di quello fatto finora. Meglio un giocatore top da 60 che 3 da 20, non infarciamo di nuovo la squadra di mezzi giocatori per favore. Quello che resta va su Benatia e ne avanzano anche.


----------



## Alberto (29 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> A me basterebbe che comprassero un dico un centrocampista forte non chiedo tanto. In sostanza preferirei fare il contrario di quello fatto finora. Meglio un giocatore top da 60 che 3 da 20, non infarciamo di nuovo la squadra di mezzi giocatori per favore. Quello che resta va su Benatia e ne avanzano anche.



Così poi se durante la stagione si infortuna il giocatore pagato 60 ti ritrovi con Bertolacci e Montolivo titolari. Poi giocatori come Tielemans, Mammana, Pjaca tutto mi sembrano fuorchè mezzi giocatori. Ultima considerazione, giocatori da 60 mln sono del livello di Verratti o giù di li, prova a convincerli a venire nel Milan attuale chiedendogli di lasciare squadre come PSG o altri top club.


----------



## malos (29 Giugno 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Così poi se durante la stagione si infortuna il giocatore pagato 60 ti ritrovi con Bertolacci e Montolivo titolari. Poi giocatori come Tielemans, Mammana, Pjaca tutto mi sembrano fuorchè mezzi giocatori. Ultima considerazione, giocatori da 60 mln sono del livello di Verratti o giù di li, prova a convincerli a venire nel Milan attuale chiedendogli di lasciare squadre come PSG o altri top club.



Non ero andato su nomi di giocatori, la mia era un'idea generale. Se ne trovi forti a 20 va anche meglio.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (29 Giugno 2016)

Sì infatti io punterei su giovani centrocampisti dai piedi buoni , magari non del tutto affermati ma che già dimostrino elevate potenzialità ( vedi tielemas, praet, paredes )


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

il problema è che ormai il mercato è diventata una bolla che sta per esplodere....ora per Tielemana ti chiedono 40, Pjaca anche 25, un giovane brasiliano a caso parte da 30....son folli...per non citare i piu famosi: David luiz 60 (!!!!!!!!) De bruyne 80, Sterling 68....tutti giocatori che con un minimo di testa e coscienza sarebbero stati presi alla metà...
Ah per non parlare di un texeira a caso 50 o hulk 55....che scempio
È per questo che ancora più importante della liquidità sarebbe predisporre una gran gran rete di scout da mandare in giro per il mondo...ma no come serginho e cafu che non fanno una mazza


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (29 Giugno 2016)

Sì tipo tielemas e pjaca erano da prendere già l'anno scorso! !


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Giugno 2016)

Non si può puntare solo sui giovani però ragazzi, ci vogliono anche giocatori già affermati che facciano da traino e da chioccia a quelli più piccini. In particolare per la difesa, a Romagnoli serve una guida da piazzargli vicino.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (29 Giugno 2016)

CESIONI:bacca 25 ,Honda 5,menez 5,d.lopez 2,niang 15,l.adriano 8=più o meno vendendo questi 50ml si tirano su+ 100ml pattuiti vuol dire 150ml....e per di più il fatto che non siamo in Europa quindi niente FairPlay finanziario ......si può sognare!!!!
ACQUIST:benatia,witsel,paredes,pastore ,sanchez,ibra......con 150 ml li compri tutti e ti rimane il resto


----------



## Alberto (29 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Non ero andato su nomi di giocatori, la mia era un'idea generale. Se ne trovi forti a 20 va anche meglio.



 ti dico perchè ho pensato ad una squadra come quella scritta prima. Su Benatia sono pienamente daccordo con te, ma per come vedo io il calcio bisogna anche avere a disposizione eventuali alternative. Benatia io lo vorrei nella mia squadra, ma è anche un giocatore che di problemi fisici ne ha avuti diversi, ecco perchè per esempio ho messo anche Mammana, per evitare di doversi ritrovare con R Ely in squadra se Benatia dovesse infortunarsi o saltare qualche partita. Poi è chiaro che una volta che hai una base solida è meglio spendere 60 mln per 1-2 giocatori piuttosto che continuare con giocatori da 10 mln, ma questo quando una base già ce l'hai, e su questo concordo con te. Infatti nel post successivo ho scritto che, una volta che si ha l'ossatura giovane e forte, negli anni successivi si puntella la squadra con top player, che a quel punto non sarebbero più inarrivabili dal momento che, si spera, puoi offrire loro una vetrina come la CL (ci si augura) ed una squadra già pronta per lottare su tutti i fronti. Questo perchè all'inizio, secondo me, bisogna prima rifondare la squadra e cercare di raggiungere i primi tre posti, poi il rsto verrà da se, compreso l'appeal verso giocatori al top. Tutto ciò vuol dire "programmazione", cosa che negli ultimi 10 anni non abbiamo avuto, ed oggi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non si può puntare solo sui giovani però ragazzi, ci vogliono anche giocatori già affermati che facciano da traino e da chioccia a quelli più piccini. In particolare per la difesa, a Romagnoli serve una guida da piazzargli vicino.



Vero.
Ci vuole un capitano e un campione affermato.
Ad esempio Thiago Silva e Koke.


----------



## Alberto (29 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non si può puntare solo sui giovani però ragazzi, ci vogliono anche giocatori già affermati che facciano da traino e da chioccia a quelli più piccini. In particolare per la difesa, a Romagnoli serve una guida da piazzargli vicino.



Verissimo, per questo per esempio oltre a Mammana sarebbe indispensabile un Bentia, e lascerei Kucka e Montolivo (ormai il danno è fatto) a fare da "uomini di esperienza" per i più giovani


----------



## Alberto (29 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi vi saluto... corso di tennis... a stasera per novità positive (spero)!!!!


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> ti dico perchè ho pensato ad una squadra come quella scritta prima. Su Benatia sono pienamente daccordo con te, ma per come vedo io il calcio bisogna anche avere a disposizione eventuali alternative. Benatia io lo vorrei nella mia squadra, ma è anche un giocatore che di problemi fisici ne ha avuti diversi, ecco perchè per esempio ho messo anche Mammana, per evitare di doversi ritrovare con R Ely in squadra se Benatia dovesse infortunarsi o saltare qualche partita. Poi è chiaro che una volta che hai una base solida è meglio spendere 60 mln per 1-2 giocatori piuttosto che continuare con giocatori da 10 mln, ma questo quando una base già ce l'hai, e su questo concordo con te. Infatti nel post successivo ho scritto che, una volta che si ha l'ossatura giovane e forte, negli anni successivi si puntella la squadra con top player, che a quel punto non sarebbero più inarrivabili dal momento che, si spera, puoi offrire loro una vetrina come la CL (ci si augura) ed una squadra già pronta per lottare su tutti i fronti. Questo perchè all'inizio, secondo me, bisogna prima rifondare la squadra e cercare di raggiungere i primi tre posti, poi il rsto verrà da se, compreso l'appeal verso giocatori al top. Tutto ciò vuol dire "programmazione", cosa che negli ultimi 10 anni non abbiamo avuto, ed oggi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.



Mammana è appena andato al Lione assieme a Nkoulou


----------



## 666psycho (29 Giugno 2016)

con 100: Benatia, Pjaca, Tielemens, Parades, Diawara


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Ci vuole un capitano e un campione affermato.
> Ad esempio Thiago Silva e Koke.



Thiagone non sarà più il difensore più forte del mondo, ma rimane comunque fortissimo e aiuterebbe Romagnoli a diventare un campione


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2016)

Comunque arrivano ormai conferme da tutti i fronti sul budget di 100 milioni (e qualcuno parla di 150), che aumenterebbero con gli introiti delle cessioni.


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

Con 100 milioni ci fai da subito una squadra che può lottare per la CL

DONNARUMMA
DARMIAN (15) BENATIA (p) Romagnoli DeSci 
ZIELINSKI (10) BORJA VALERO (10) Bonaventura/Kuco
PJACA (20) ISCO (40)
Bacca


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comunque arrivano ormai conferme da tutti i fronti sul budget di 100 milioni (e qualcuno parla di 150), che aumenterebbero con gli introiti delle cessioni.



Si, speriamo sia proprio così.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Con 100 milioni ci fai da subito una squadra che può lottare per la CL
> 
> DONNARUMMA
> DARMIAN (15) BENATIA (p) Romagnoli DeSci
> ...



Beh.. qua si inizia a ragionare serio..
peccato x Isco che non penso lo venda il Real visto
che hanno già messo Kovacevic sul mercato.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2016)

Il vero problema del milan degli ultimi anni sono state le trattative di calciomercato 'mediatiche'.
Torniamo a fare mercato seriamente. E mi pare che la trattativa-lampo lapadula sia già un ottimo esordio.
I teatrini messi in piedi per illudere/prendere in giro i tifosi spero siano finiti. Bisogna partire e tornare col calciatore sottobraccio.
100 mln sono tantissima roba. Leggo che molti di voi fanno la lista della spesa mettendo il valore totale del presunto cartellino ma dimenticate un particolare importante : dove sta scritto che bisogna pagare il costo del giocatore in unica soluzione??
I pagamenti dilazionati consentirebbero di prendere non 5 ma 10 ottimi calciatori!!! Il budget a disposizione poi per le prossime sessioni di mercato sarà poi destinato alle rate successive degli acquisti di ora e ai nuovi acquisti.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)

Io questi 100 milioni li metterei solo nelle mai di una persona: Sabatini.

Provate a costruire la Roma con tutti i colpi fatti da Sabatini negli anni...


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma se sono disponibili tutti questi soldi per il mercato, cosa aspettano a comprare pjaca!!!! Tra qualche anno varrà il doppio!!


----------



## IDRIVE (29 Giugno 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Ma se sono disponibili tutti questi soldi per il mercato, cosa aspettano a comprare pjaca!!!! Tra qualche anno varrà il doppio!!



Se è quello dello scorcio di partita col Portogallo tra qualche anno varrà anche il quadruplo.
Mi raccomando, facciamoci bruciare sul tempo anche per lui, eh...


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Beh.. qua si inizia a ragionare serio..
> peccato x Isco che non penso lo venda il Real visto
> che hanno già messo Kovacevic sul mercato.



Beh il secondo esterno o trequartista top lo trovi con 40-45 mil..
Draxler, Reus, Carrasco, Goetze, ecc...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io questi 100 milioni li metterei solo nelle mai di una persona: Sabatini.
> 
> Provate a costruire la Roma con tutti i colpi fatti da Sabatini negli anni...


Le topiche le ha prese pure lui, io preferirei altro. Certo però che, per vendere i giocatori, Sabatini è praticamente un genio. Galliani dovrebbe imparare, oltre che a comprare con il cervello, anche a vendere i giocatori.
Basta a regalarli o addirittura a pagare per disfarsene.


----------



## Giangy (29 Giugno 2016)

Più che manovre in attacco, ci vuole un difensore forte Benatia/Varane, e un centrocampista di qualità, tipo Wijnaldum, il Newcastle è retrocesso, e ha bisogno di fare cassa, e poi un giocatore cosi non giocherà mai nella due divisione Inglese.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Più che in attacco, ci vuole un difensore forte Benatia/Varane, e un centrocampista di qualità, tipo Wijnaldum, il Newcastle è retrocesso, e ha bisogno di fare cassa, e poi un giocatore cosi non giocherà mai nella due divisione Inglese.


Ma anche un difensore alla subotic o de vrij sarebbe il top... A centrocampo anche paredes witsel.. Di nomi ce n'è....basta sapersi muovere


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Più che manovre in attacco, ci vuole un difensore forte Benatia/Varane, e un centrocampista di qualità, tipo Wijnaldum, il Newcastle è retrocesso, e ha bisogno di fare cassa, e poi un giocatore cosi non giocherà mai nella due divisione Inglese.



Ti dirò...io l'attacco lo lascerei cosi...con l'innesto di Pjaca e basta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ti dirò...io l'attacco lo lascerei cosi...con l'innesto di Pjaca e basta


Si anche io la penso così.. Solo pjaca.. Se invece andassero via anche luiz Adriano e niang prenderei Ibra per affiancarlo a bacca.. Per me bacca non deve muoversi


----------



## Giangy (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ti dirò...io l'attacco lo lascerei cosi...con l'innesto di Pjaca e basta



Si l'attacco sarebbe già in ordine, certo qualcuno uscirà, come Menez, e Matri, anche se mi aspetto ancora una cessione di Bacca, molto probabile che alla fine rimane Luiz Adriano, e Niang di quelli della passata stagione.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (29 Giugno 2016)

Che tipo di giocatore é wjanaldum? ? Ho sentito parlare bene di lui ma non l'ho mai visto giocare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si l'attacco sarebbe già in ordine, certo qualcuno uscirà, come Menez, e Matri, anche se mi aspetto ancora una cessione di Bacca, molto probabile che alla fine rimane Luiz Adriano, e Niang di quelli della passata stagione.



ahaha io menez e matri onestamente nemmeno li contavo....come attacco terrei Bacca Niang Lapadula (Pjaca)....su Adriano son indeciso ma come prime punte ci son già bacca e lapa...forse lo darei via


----------



## Giangy (29 Giugno 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Che tipo di giocatore é wjanaldum? ? Ho sentito parlare bene di lui ma non l'ho mai visto giocare.



E un centrocampista Olandese ex PSV, ora gioca nel Newcastle, è molto bravo


----------



## kollaps (29 Giugno 2016)

Se un certo personaggio venerdì non firma, ne riparliamo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Comunque il succo del discorso è che con praticante qualsiasi acquisto a centrocampo miglioreremmo la nostra situazione...siamo veramente uno schifo totale li in mezzo...Wjinaldum, Tielemans, Paredes e lo stesso Witsel sono fenomeni clamorosi in confronto a quello che abbiamo ora


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma tipo é un centrocampista più d'interdizione opure é più bravo a creare gioco ??


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Ma tipo é un centrocampista più d'interdizione opure é più bravo a creare gioco ??



Mezz'ala offensiva

Si deve ricostruire il centrocampo e scegliere bene il centrale da affiancare a Romagnoli (mamma mia con De Vrij godrei)...e rifare centrocampo e trequarti quasi da zero. 
Dalla mediana in su terrei solo Kucka, Bonaventura e Bertolacci (so che sembra assurdo ma sono sicuro che con Montella renderà alla grande). Montolivo rimarrà dopo il rinnovo (purtroppo).
Se partisse Bacca non mi dispiacerebbe, è l'ultima stagione che avremmo a disposizione per fare cassa con lui, ma terrei Niang.
Se avessimo 100/150 milioni sul mercato, risparmiando sugli ingaggi e con i saldi delle cessioni avremmo una potenza sul mercato incredibile. 

Io andrei a prendere Biglia che è bravo a dettare i tempi ed è un leader, Paredes e un'altra mezz'ala forte che possa dare quantità e qualità.
Per l'attacco sono da prendere secondo me Pjaca che è una bomba e secondo me Carrasco non sarebbe tanto inverosimile, magari scambiandolo alla pari con Bacca, perchè se ci pensate l'Atletico ha preso Nico Gaitan, e quindi sono stracoperti in quel ruolo.
Come punta non vedo soluzione migliore che Lukaku: 23 anni ma con una grande esperienza e in grado di fare reparto da solo.

Donnarumma
Abate De Vrij Romagnoli De Sciglio/Antonelli
Kucka Biglia Paredes/Bonaventura
Pjaca Lukaku Carrasco


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mezz'ala offensiva
> 
> Si deve ricostruire il centrocampo e scegliere bene il centrale da affiancare a Romagnoli (mamma mia con De Vrij godrei)...e rifare centrocampo e trequarti quasi da zero.
> Dalla mediana in su terrei solo Kucka, Bonaventura e Bertolacci (so che sembra assurdo ma sono sicuro che con Montella renderà alla grande). Montolivo rimarrà dopo il rinnovo (purtroppo).
> ...



Concordo su tutto ma Lukaku quanto costa? Io andrei su Milik.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto ma Lukaku quanto costa? Io andrei su Milik.



Lukaku costa, ma secondo me Milik non è Lukaku. Ottimo giocatore per carità, ma non ha maturato l'esperienza che ha Lukaku che è stato titolare per tanti in premier, e non in eredivisie. 
Ah aggiungo che anche Badelj che di recente ho osservato meglio all'europeo sarebbe un colpo non male, lo si potrebbe prendere per una decina di milioncini circa


----------



## Victorss (29 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto ma Lukaku quanto costa? Io andrei su Milik.



Ma solo a me sto Milik non dice niente?


----------



## luigi61 (29 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se un certo personaggio venerdì non firma, ne riparliamo


Preghiamo tutti assieme che non firmi....
L'UNICO top player che garantisce competitività IMMEDIATA!!!#@#


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sto Milik non dice niente?



A me sembra proprio un cesso.

Ma premetto che baso il giudizio su queste partite dell'Europeo, perchè non guardo l'Ajax.


----------



## koti (29 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sto Milik non dice niente?


Dal poco che ho visto neanche a me


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Più che manovre in attacco, ci vuole un difensore forte Benatia/Varane, e un centrocampista di qualità, tipo Wijnaldum, il Newcastle è retrocesso, e ha bisogno di fare cassa, e poi un giocatore cosi non giocherà mai nella due divisione Inglese.



Nel Newcastle c'è anche Sissoko che non sarebbe per niente male..


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo tutti assieme che non firmi....
> L'UNICO top player che garantisce competitività IMMEDIATA!!!#@#



Ormai è andato, peccato la trattativa sia andata per le lunghe perché lui era da prendere.
Capitano. Con 10 di ingaggio (20lordi), che in Cina ti rifai in due weekend forse.
Per il livello di competitività che ti darebbe Ibra lo potresti raggiungere davvero solo con 120-150 mil di cartellini (senza contare gli stipendi)

Una formazione del genere, se Montella esplode con noi e gira un po' giusta, per me non arriva lontana nemmeno dalla Juve

Donnarumma
DARMIAN BENATIA Romagnoli De Sciglio
BORJA VALERO PAREDES
PJACA IBRA Bonaventura
Bacca


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sto Milik non dice niente?



Anche secondo me non è niente di che, perfino Sigthorsson quando era all'Ajax sembrava molto più forte di lui


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me non è niente di che, perfino Sigthorsson quando era all'Ajax sembrava molto più forte di lui



Non mi toccare il mio eroe *Sigthorsson*...ho già ordinato la maglia Brexit da indossare quando per lavoro andrò a Londra 5 giorni


----------



## Victorss (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sembra proprio un cesso.
> 
> Ma premetto che baso il giudizio su queste partite dell'Europeo, perchè non guardo l'Ajax.



Si mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che comunque non lo conosco bene, l ho visto solo all'europeo.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sto Milik non dice niente?



Sicuramente Lukaku é più pronto ma costa molto di piu e ha anche diverse offerte importanti secondo me.
Saremo anche il Milan ma senza competizioni europee e senza aver ricostruito una base e un progetto serio è difficile arrivino top players


----------



## Victorss (29 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Lukaku é più pronto ma costa molto di piu e ha anche diverse offerte importanti secondo me.
> Saremo anche il Milan ma senza competizioni europee e senza aver ricostruito una base e un progetto serio è difficile arrivino top players



Potresti avere ragione anche se secondo me i Top se li copri di soldi e presenti un progetto ambizioso ci vengono comunque, lo United ne è la prova


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me non è niente di che, perfino Sigthorsson quando era all'Ajax sembrava molto più forte di lui



Nessuno all'età di Milik aveva fatto i gol che ha fatto Milik


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (30 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nessuno all'età di Milik aveva fatto i gol che ha fatto Milik



Gilardino ne aveva fatti di più


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mezz'ala offensiva
> 
> Si deve ricostruire il centrocampo e scegliere bene il centrale da affiancare a Romagnoli (mamma mia con De Vrij godrei)...e rifare centrocampo e trequarti quasi da zero.
> Dalla mediana in su terrei solo Kucka, Bonaventura e Bertolacci (so che sembra assurdo ma sono sicuro che con Montella renderà alla grande). Montolivo rimarrà dopo il rinnovo (purtroppo).
> ...



Sottoscrivo quasi in toto, vorreii Felipe Andersson al posto di Carrasco e witsel al posto di Kucka.


----------



## Torros (30 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nessuno all'età di Milik aveva fatto i gol che ha fatto Milik



Suarez e Ronaldo mi pare abbiano fatto meglio.


----------



## pablog1585 (30 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nessuno all'età di Milik aveva fatto i gol che ha fatto Milik



forse solo nell'Ajax, non a livello assoluto...


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Potresti avere ragione anche se secondo me i Top se li copri di soldi e presenti un progetto ambizioso ci vengono comunque, lo United ne è la prova



Vero, ma qui il progetto non è ancora cosi chiaro e sicuro e arrivati a questo punto, o hanno lavorato sottotraccia oppure i big inizio a sistemarsi.


----------



## enrico100 (1 Luglio 2016)

*CorSera: le parole di Montella indicano che la qualità della rosa sia da migliorare. Gli acquirenti cinesi, dopo la più che probabile firma del preliminare, garantiranno tramite obbligazioni finanziarie precise 100 milioni di budget per il mercato, nonostante il closing sia fissato in autunno. Pavoletti valutato ma non come sostituto di Bacca, Pjaca possibile dopo altri esuberi in attacco e si punta a mezzala dai piedi buoni: identikit Rabiot.*


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *CorSera: le parole di Montella indicano che la qualità della rosa sia da migliorare. Gli acquirenti cinesi, dopo la più che probabile firma del preliminare, garantiranno tramite obbligazioni finanziarie precise 100 milioni di budget per il mercato, nonostante il closing sia fissato in autunno. Pavoletti valutato ma non come sostituto di Bacca, Pjaca possibile dopo altri esuberi in attacco e si punta a mezzala dai piedi buoni: identikit Rabiot.*



Ancora con sto Rabiot..


----------



## sballotello (1 Luglio 2016)

se l'idea è quella di vendere prima di comprare...tra 10 giorni quelli buoni sono gia tutti presi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *CorSera: le parole di Montella indicano che la qualità della rosa sia da migliorare. Gli acquirenti cinesi, dopo la più che probabile firma del preliminare, garantiranno tramite obbligazioni finanziarie precise 100 milioni di budget per il mercato, nonostante il closing sia fissato in autunno. Pavoletti valutato ma non come sostituto di Bacca, Pjaca possibile dopo altri esuberi in attacco e si punta a mezzala dai piedi buoni: identikit Rabiot.*



Mamma mia zero fantasia...per carità Rabiot non è male, ma ogni sessione sempre gli stessi nomi...un po di fantasia per dio


----------



## Roger84 (1 Luglio 2016)

Se mai dovessero venire Pjaca e Rabiot, il cambio di rotta sarebbe netto....anche troppo bello considerando a come siamo stati abituati negl'ultimi anni!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Luglio 2016)

Ma cosa diavolo ci vuole??? 

Fate tirare fuori sti santi 100 milioni a Fininvest e poi li mettessero nelle penali se i cinesi dovessero scappare e non acquistare più. 

Ci vuole un commercialista??


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2016)

Rabiot sarà mia fantasioso...ma l'è bon! Infatti finora non è mai arrivato.
Pjaca anche...in prospettiva devastante secondo me.
Rispetto ad ora sarebbero upgrade importanti...poi se ci si aggiungesse davvero Paredes, Zielinski, Milik e 1/2 centrali di livello, torniamo nel gruppo delle 4/5 grandi e ce la giochiamo sicuramente per il 3° posto


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *CorSera: le parole di Montella indicano che la qualità della rosa sia da migliorare. Gli acquirenti cinesi, dopo la più che probabile firma del preliminare, garantiranno tramite obbligazioni finanziarie precise 100 milioni di budget per il mercato, nonostante il closing sia fissato in autunno. Pavoletti valutato ma non come sostituto di Bacca, Pjaca possibile dopo altri esuberi in attacco e si punta a mezzala dai piedi buoni: identikit Rabiot.*



Magari Rabiot..


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Stampa oggi in edicola è sicura. Il Milan, per questa sessione di mercato, stanzierà 100 milioni di euro per il calciomercato. Ancora non è chiaro se sarà Fininvest a tirare fuori la cifra ma i cinesi, a settembre, dopo il closing, copriranno tutte le spese e tutti i debiti accumulati durante il mercato estivo.



Non ci credo purtroppo e cominciamo gia' a vedere che Lapadula e' arrivato con i soldi di El Sha. Pjaca nostro obbiettivo primario andra' all'Inter. Milan sul parametro zero Arbeloa..che e' sempre rotto e ormai vecchio.. insomma sono gia' cominciate la solite [email protected]@te. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma cosa diavolo ci vuole???
> 
> Fate tirare fuori sti santi 100 milioni a Fininvest e poi li mettessero nelle penali se i cinesi dovessero scappare e non acquistare più.
> 
> Ci vuole un commercialista??



Prima di firmare nessuno.tura fuori nulla


----------



## TheZio (1 Luglio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto Rabiot..



Mancava lui no 
Dopo Witsel, Pavoletti, Vazquez, Ibra un altro che viene accostato ogni anno al Milan..


----------



## mabadi (1 Luglio 2016)

Io penso al grande ritorno di Boriello: paramento Galliani (0)


----------

